# Reprofit vs Other?



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello, everyone!

I've been reading a lot of threads over the last few days and following a few of your journeys via the diary section, and I note that a lot of people recommend Reprofit as it's more cost effective.

Having looked at flights to Brno, I see they're about £300. So, to cut to the chase, I was wondering how much people estimate they save by using Reprofit? The clinic near me I was looking into would be around £2000+ for the first treatment, and I think about £800 for any that followed.

My treatment is still a long way off but I'm just one of those people who can't help but plan   .


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I presume your juggling with uk vs abroad treatment. I've been having treatment in Denmark and am just about to have cycle at reprofit.

The question on cost depends on your sperm requirements as reprofits sperm is non id release but iui with there sperm costs about 200 euros plus cost of drugs. If you want to ship I'd release donor to them it costs about 350 to ship and each vial costs about 350.

You would probably would have to factor private ultrasound scan in uk. Not sure were you are in country but I use birth company in London which is 180 for first scan and 50 there after.

The difference in uk you are paying 1000 pregnancy slot fee for the sperm.

You need to factor in cost of ovulation tests etc..

I have spread sheeted this subject to death recently to compare costs. Pm if you want me to send it to you?

Have you had any tests yet?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Not sure where you are in the UK and what airline you are looking at but I've never paid anywhere near £300 to fly to Brno. You can usually get Ryanair flights from Stansted for around £50-100 max and often cheaper off season and when they have sales/special deals on - and even BA to Vienna/Prague should not come in anywhere near £300....

I'm using donor eggs and sperm so I think there are bigger cost diffs, but I would estimate tx in the UK (London) to have been between £7-8,000 vs approx £4500 at Reprofit - so big saving for me at least. 
Own egg IVF probably slightly smaller price saving, but I would imagine you still save vs UK if you shop around carefully for flights although as morrigan says you need to allow for UK scans on top of Reprofit tx - at least one, poss two depending on how long you are in Brno for

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

i'm currently in  brno for my first time (my first ever tx of any kind).  my flight cost 150 and i got travel insurance too.  i couldn't fly direct to brno cos of my dates so then there's train from bratislava was about 12 euros.  as suitcase says it is possible to do it even cheaper than that. have a look on the czech rep thread for some info too.

however, if you read some of my more recent posts i've not had the easiest of times communicating with reprofit/Dr stepan.  as many will tell you he can be a little slow answering emails and you ask 5 questions you get 1 answer so there is a knack of how to ask. i found out more info on here to be honest.  i was having diui and had no idea how to take my pregnyl injection so at the last minute yesterday morning managed to get hold of someone at the clinic and cabbed it up there for them to do it for me....stepan answered my panicking text an hour later to tell me how much to take....

i arrived for my treatemnt this morning and they had no idea who i was or what i was doing there!! then they said the sperm wasn't ready !?? and could i come back in an hour... i did this then waited a further half hour.  then stepan aske me if i was using my sperm or theirs??!! how many foliicles i had??  er.....care to look at my notes and what i've sent you??!!  i then asked what to do with the leftover pregnyl...he said nothing...as in you can get rid of it....i then mentioned that i had heard (from suitcase thankfully) that sometimes taking another injection can help them nestle in....i told him i'd had two miscarriages (seeing as they don't really ask for any medical history) i thought i'd offer it and then he said take another shot five days after then five days after that.... i would have had no idea about that possibly helping if it hadn't been for suitcase.....

feel i've been getting by with hardly any information and a bit of a panicky ride.....managed to get thru it tho and feels kinda weird to say but i might even come here again just cos    feel like i know the place now and better the devil you know....(i hope to god i won't have to go anywhere again of course).  anyway enough rambling and to get to your point, price, i figured i could do at least 2 maybe 3 goes here for the price of 1 at home.  will need to do final calculations when i get home and i'm  sure it can be done more efficiently i.e. i'm staying longer than i needed to (and am bored out of my mind!!) but was worried i wouldn't be ready for treatment etc.

anyway enough from me i'm boring myself now.  let us know what you decide

GG X


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for the informative replies.

The flight costs I got some the internet - literally just put in Heathrow to Brno, but to be fair I did not check other sites for lower prices. £150 sounds much better than £300!

Currently I'm undertaking training to be a children's nurse, so starting treatment is not really feasible . I'm sure the time will fly by though, so I'm just trying to gather as much info as I can and use the extra time to make plans.

I've not had any tests yet...  do they just do standard ones for everyone? My only real concern is that my cycles are quite long (36 days roughly) and unpredictable (could be 27 for instance). My mum also required Clomid to fall with me, so I've always had it on my mind that I might encounter similar problems.

GG, it sounds like you had a lot of stess surrounding your treatment at Reprofit! You're right, some sort of FAQ would save him a lot of time and all of us a lot of worry!! Glad it all went well in the end though and hope you get a positive result .


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

My concern with Reprofit (and what put me off using them) is that that they're just getting way too popular for their staffing levels. 
Their results are great though - which is of course the most important thing. 

However there are a couple of other Czech clinics popping up now that are less busy and with less waitng time - and even a little more competitive on price. 

I went to Athens for treatment - on my last Donor egg/donor sperm IVF attemt I spent 5 nights in a 5 star hotel and still reckon that it saved me £2k on UK prices


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I would suggest you get a base line scan and basic hormonal profile. My go did 3 day fsh 21 day progesterone, rubella immunity screen, Cmv although that's not needed in Europe.

I actually booked a body clock text through the body clock network which costs £300 and included base scan, amh level and consultant appointment - I think I could of got this cheaper doing it individually but body clock organise it all at your nearest clinic so it's convenient.

I also charted cycle for 3 months before hand with ovulation tests etc. Keep an eye out for the fertility show in London - I went last year and got loads of info and went to few lectures etc.. I was recommended mikki morrisette's book in single mothers by choice by dcn network.

Plenty if time to get to a meet up before you start.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

just for info i had my US scan at 'my ultrahealthcare' there is one in london and one in watford (where i live) as far as i know.  they usually do 2 scans but i said i only wanted one which was 110, two would be 140.  I also contacted Bupa and they would do them for 180 i think.

what sort of treatment do you think you might be needing?


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

32 I'd go and see your GP and ask for the tests that Morrigan mentioned, they might not do AMH but they will normally do the FSH and progesterone at least. I'd also ask to be referred to get your tubes checked, they flush the tubes with die to see if they are clear or blocked, a good idea before IUI and if you can get it free then even better. My GP wouldn't refer me at first but was then going to but thankfully I didn't need it. You can pay to have it done privately if you want. 

I also agree with monitoring your cycles, the more that you can learn about your body the better. I liked the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, not cheap but if you look on ebay/online you can get it heaps cheaper than at Boots where it was £100 last I looked. Or you can use ovulation tests that you can buy in bulk online. I have PCOS and found that they didn't work for me though. 

I also worked out that I could have three IUIs at Reprofit for the price of one at a London clinic, in the end I think that I paid slightly more than the one IUI price for my three but it was still a lot cheaper. I think that it's great that you are looking into this early. 

bingbong x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

32 - I too used Reprofit and whilst I did have a few issues with the communication, etc, overall I found them great and for the cost - fantastic! The first time I went out there I had no idea what my cycle would be like so I went out on day 9 and stayed until day 14 just to be on the safe side. The next time I went for less time so had my scan done here in the Uk (used a BUPA clinic and paid £120 for the scan). My third go I mistimed things...I ovulated later than expected so I had to book a new flight home which was an added expense, but that was the go I got my BFP on so it was worth it in the end.

I had planned to monitor my cycles with Clearblue fertility monitor and ovulation sticks but ended up starting treatment earlier than I planned so I never got to use them. So I'd be happy to sell them on to you if you decide you'd like to use them.

By the way the only direct flights from the UK to Brno are with Ryanair out of Stansted.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I went to reprofit for embryro adoption which cost 1,000 euros exc medication, scans.

Flights for me with ryan air were all in about £200 for two people and stayed at grand hotel.

I had no problems with reprofit, communication was mainly via e-mail and Stepan tends to just answer your question and  alhough he can miss out a few points so i actually detailed them 1, 2, 3 in a seprate row to ensure clairty which worked for me.

I got A BFP and customer service is ok but nothing compared to IM in spain which is expensive but would recommend reprofit from my own experiences, I would also go back to reprofit should I want more kids too.

jenny


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

32 flavours - are you having ivf or iui?

F x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Wow I wasn't expecting such a response - you've all given me so much to think about! Thank you.

Treatment wise, I am expecting to go down the IUI route, and I will probably ask for medicated cycles due to mine being a little bit spontaneous.

With the tests, I presume it is best to wait until nearer the time as my levels may change. Although I am guessing I could get my tubes flushed as the result from this would not change greatly over the next few years? To be honest, I have been wanting to get a checkup of such things for a while now anyway.

Morrigan, thank you so much for recommending the book, I will definitely be getting myself a copy. The fertility show sounds like a great source of knowledge too, will have to try and make the next one.

Caramac, thank you for the offer of the fertility monitor I may well take you up on that. 

Jenny, thanks for the rundown of costs and your experiences, and congrats on your BFP .


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi
32 flavours,


iui with donor sperm at reprofit - all up is 200e (without meds)


F x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Just did a quick convert as I'm off to work - so that's about £166!? That's amazing, a fraction of the price here.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Laugh out loud.


I went to Reprofit - found them great. I email Stepan and get an answer usually within 24 hours unless he is away. I always bulletpoint my questions, but if he misses something or you want clarification email him back and he will answer your question.


Hope work goes quickly.


F x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Be aware that ovulation tests and fertility monitors don't work for some people, I am one of those people even though I ovulate every single month and within a fairly normal time line. They didn't pick up ov for me on my first IUI 13 years ago, or on my three other IUI's done in 2003 and this year, nor on my FET in 2007! That is with trying every brand going including a fertility monitor. 

I would definitely agree that getting your tubes checked is an excellent idea and maybe even one cycle before you plan to go for tx you should consider a follicle tracking and lining scan to check all is well.

Reprofit are used to dealing with international clients that are turning to them as a last resort and have been through many attempts at IVF/Donor egg cycles before going to them. It is only in the very recent past (literally 12-18 months) that they've really had people going there for their first cycles. I'd had many cycles before contacting them several years ago so knew what questions to ask, how to use/mix drugs etc and what to expect. I found the customer service ok, but no better than in my fantastic London clinic. Stepan is very willing to work with more difficult cases and prescribe specific specialist drugs but so were my London clinic and they were equally willing to try new drugs/protocols/extra testing. 

Overall I'd say the service was better in my London clinic and it's certainly true that the only reason I go to Reprofit is cost as after 9 cycles I cannot now afford to keep trying at UK prices. But that isn't to say I don't think Reprofit is good and I was very impressed with the level of service another FF'er and I received when we went for a specialist immune infusion earlier this year. 

I find it frustrating that Stepan seems to take so much time off and there is no-one else to answer queries whilst he is away. My London clinic consultant always emailed me or phoned me back the same day without fail, and even telephoned me from her home at a weekend on her days off on 3 separate cycles, to express sympathy, concern and to just "check on me" about what had transpired and this was without my having contacted her first. 

I've found with Stepan that if I do a numbered list of questions, everything gets answered without any problems.


----------

